# indoor layout



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

see if this works
















success! (sort of)

More to come...maybe


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

try some more...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, the videos kept getting stopped because of 'security errors' or some such, so I put a couple of them on the Flickr account with new and old pics of the layout: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157687931388901


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That is an interesting and fun layout! I love all the funny scene's you are putting into it, like the alien who is having a diner in the restaurant, Homer Simpson and other famous characters popping up here and there. 

Also very nice how you integrated the slot race track in the city. I'm sure visitors have a fun time watching it. It reminds me of the little pizza layout one of the members here build years back (Klunkerider if I remember correctly). Love it! Hope you will post more progress of it in the future.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

currently sporadically working on mountains - or low hills with delusions of grandeur...

used half a box of screws and another half box of staples putting the frames together and covering them with cardboard.

made quite the mess with plaster and sand - plaster set up in the bowl before I could finish.

ran out of miniature trees, had to order more.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TammyEngland (9 mo ago)

It's a pity that this train does not develop children in any way.


----------



## Suredolik (10 mo ago)

Wow... a very cool layout of the trained model. It's probably very expensive. My son often watches the Simpsons cartoon so that he would be delighted with such a toy. But I tend to buy toys or children's games that will develop the child. After all, if he plays with a toy and does not learn anything new, he will not develop. My son is five years old, and he likes playing computer games more than playing with real toys. So I found him coding classes for kids, which he goes through and studies. At first, it was difficult for him, but now he understands everything, and I'm sure that he will understand the computer better than me in a couple of years.


----------

